# NCE PowerCab vs Roco MultiMaus



## NeoGen (Jan 23, 2011)

I am looking for DCC starter set for my small layout and have shortlisted following:

- NCE PowerCab
- Roco MultiMaus

Need advice on which one is better.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

NCE Powercab of these two!
Look at the Digitrax zephyr extra!


----------



## NeoGen (Jan 23, 2011)

An update, after further research I have shortlisted Multimaus


----------



## NeoGen (Jan 23, 2011)

I got my Multimaus today. Very pleased with its design and intuitive controls. 

Now I can very well understand what I was missing without DCC. Now its time to convert old locos to DCC..


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll admit I have no knowledge of the European makers of controllers but going digital was the best thing I ever did. Good luck on converting your engines over.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks like I will have another follower on my DCC installs thread. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> Looks like I will have another follower on my DCC installs thread. Good luck :thumbsup:


Well, I have converted standard O-scale engines to TMCC and Railsounds, it that like DCC installs?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, I have converted standard O-scale engines to TMCC and Railsounds, it that like DCC installs?


Sort of. O scale train use AC motors and the decoders to be installed if I am correct for O are somewhat simpler than HO. HO motors use DC power but a DCC system uses AC so the DCC decoder must convert AC power into DC power for the motor. So the decoders are a bit more complex. it can also be a bit more difficult as DC engines that are not DCC compatable use up almost all of the excess space for weight to enhance the trains pulling power. It should be somewhat easy if you read the instructions do it carefully with time and are not afraid to grind away weight so the the decoder will fit. Also it is good to pick up some small shrink tubing, desoldering wire, a brand new 25-35 watt soldering gun and a new tip if not already owned, it is also good to get the smallest solder you can find for a more controlled placement of the solder and to get a cleaner nicer looking soldered wire that will not cause a lot of resistence.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the motors in O-scale trains can be AC or DC, naturally the DC ones have to have the AC rectified by the circuitry. I've installed TMCC control in both DC and AC locomotives. The big difference is probably the size, of course to haul a larger engine and train around, you need larger electronics, so that somewhat evens out.


----------

